# The Official 3/23-3/24 Storm Discussion Thread



## awf170 (Mar 22, 2005)

I just saw the weather and we are suposed to get another snow storm in the boston area and south tomorrow, thats so wierd i never heard anything about this storm until now, i thought it was supposed to miss. Im sick of the snow here, i still want it to dump at the ski area but it doesnt do me any good anymore in the city, one more snow day and im going to school into july!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2005)

Matt from NECN said that a part of the storm is breaking north. Nothing above the Nh state line.  Boston 3 or 4 inches. Parts of CT maybe 6 inches. Hope the southern mountains make out.  I would prefer the nothern Mountains, but as long as someone gets it.  I hope no more snow days for my kids either.  Snow days for me are good.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Mar 23, 2005)

I was at Belleayre in the Catskills yesterday for a bluebird spring day, but Thursday's going to be better... they're calling for up to 10 inches tonight.
 :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2005)

That is great news to the folks on that side.


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll be going into work late tomorrow...
Hopefully...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty impressive forecast for around here:


> ... The National Weather Service In Upton Ny Has Issued A Winter Storm Watch In Effect From This Evening Through Tonight...
> 
> Precipitation Will Spread Northward Today In Advance Of Strengthening Low Pressure System Over The Carolinas. The Precipitation Will Arrive By Early This Afternoon... And Should Be In The Form Of Rain.
> 
> ...


Hope to get out Friday for abit...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2005)

As mentioned, wish the snow headed north.   :-?   Now I'll have to deal with bit^&%ng neighbors down here whining like Barry Bonds over the snow  :x


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

Snowing to beat the band this evening. Looks like about 3" so far. We've now been issued a winter storm warning and are forecasted to get 8-14". Heavy, wet glop, but it should still make for a decent day on Friday, especially since it's late March. Planning to go to Catamount.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 23, 2005)

this wet snow is the snow we want early season for a base, but ill still take it now


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just as long as it snows where it's important, on the mountain!!!!


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2005)

2" on the ground at Hunter...
Coming down fast!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

We got a bunch of the wet stuff here in CT.  Its hard to say how much, but I'd say at least 5" and its still falling!


----------



## awf170 (Mar 24, 2005)

here in lynn we got nothing at all, very weird, they were calling for 5-10 inches


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 24, 2005)

Same thing in Boston, awf. Big hype, 5-10 inches, power lines down, run for your lives!
Got up this morning, it looked like it had rained all night. Nothing notable even on the cars.
I want to be a weatherman. You can be completely wrong all the time, and no one cares.


----------



## dmc (Mar 24, 2005)

6 to 8" in Hunter...
Not enough to blow off work..  :-?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> 6 to 8" in Hunter...
> Not enough to blow off work..  :-?



I was almost thinking of blowing off work anyway...


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2005)

I did three rounds of shoveling off my back deck/stairs last night and each time there was a few inches on it. This morning there was a couple more so I'd guess we picked up 6" or so. The stuff is like cement though so it settled quickly and was pretty miserable to push around this morning...


----------



## Brettski (Mar 24, 2005)

What's the weather looking like for tomorrow in Hunter?


----------



## dmc (Mar 24, 2005)

Hunter - Friday - Cloudy, chance of showers in the afternoon...


----------



## Brettski (Mar 24, 2005)

Great...a 2 hour ride home on the thruway in the rain...


----------

